
Ask HN: Favourite long-form technology and crime stories? - aosaigh
I just read an article from the New Yorker that I believe was posted here a few days ago:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newyorker.com&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;2020&#x2F;08&#x2F;03&#x2F;the-cold-war-bunker-that-became-home-to-a-dark-web-empire<p>I really enjoyed it and it reminded me of another fantastic long-form piece “Mastermind”:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;magazine.atavist.com&#x2F;the-mastermind<p>Although very different stories they both feature enigmatic idealists fluent in technology that ultimately make poor decisions.<p>What other similar stories are out there involving crime and technology? I’d love to read more stories like these.
======
mikecoles
Check out the Darknet Diaries podcast series.

Though it might not be what you're looking for, Clifford Stoll's "The Cuckoo's
Egg" was an enjoyable book.

~~~
aosaigh
Thanks for this recommendation. Listened to a few great episodes.

------
aosaigh
To answer my own question, the currently unfolding story of Anthony
Levandowski might be one, although I don’t imagine there is a definitive
article or piece about it yet.

Another must be the story of Silk Road and Ross Ulbricht.

